# Edible and Functional 2x2x2 Pork Pie Rubik's Cube



## Tony Fisher (Feb 12, 2019)

Food and puzzles are two of my favourite things in life so here's another combination. I guess a lot of you will not know about pork pies but if you ever get the chance to try one you should.
Demo and solve video.


----------



## Nard Cubes (Feb 12, 2019)

Thats pretty cool


----------

